# Which Nissan Carburetor ??



## TheBigJW (Jun 10, 2010)

I an trying to find some info for a friend in Cuba who has a 1958 Opel. He bought the car 45th hand and wants me to try and track down a new carburetor for him. Can anyone help to point me in the right direction for these photos. It is not the correct one on the engine. I think that one is from a Lada. Really? Everything there is off a Lada....

The only information I have is its a Nissan Twin Cam 16 valve;:51J;505B, .

And these pictures.


Picasa Web Albums - 11603261780741697... - Yordys Car


I do have some more photos if it could help.

John


----------

